# Kidney jerky treats, ok?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

All I can say is when a soon-to-be Poodle puppy owner is already baking for it, that is the luckiest puppy! Let's call the first batch, the highest value treat - really, really sweet! 

If you crumble treats the way I do, it shouldn't be a problem. I add pieces of kibble to my pocket of crumbs, and watch for any changes in the stool. That's your best clue if it's too rich...


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Alright, the kidney slices dried up really tight. I think I might have 50 to 85 grams now. Mostly they lost fluid, but a good lot of intrarenal fat also dripped off. The slices curled up a lot (will attach a photo soon) and are really crispy. Crumbling them should be no problem at all with proper equipment.

They retained the smell and taste delicious! If puppy doesn't care about them I'll eat them myself 

I noticed some chips had drops of fat on their curves. Baking at even lower temp might have reduced the drying rate and melted the fat more efficiently. I think I had the oven at 100 ° Celsius. It was overnight in any case.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok, lil' Sulo didn't care for my kidney jerky yesterday... today we tried again and he's super nuts about it! Even got so excited that 1) he whined at the door where he knew the rest were left 2) forgot all his manners and bounced around like a spring when for a chicken treat he'd already been sitting 3) went medieval on the TP beginner level activator I made for him as soon as he realised there are multiple pieces inside.

Definitely recommending everyone to try a batch, its awesomely easy to make (although you might to air the kitchen well, and have odour-removing soap at hand). First dry, then bake. The pieces are surprisingly easy to break by hand, but if you need pieces smaller than, say, a robust pebble, you'll need to pre-cut or use your teeth.

The pieces are a bit greasy so the aroma will stick to your fingers and excess pieces (lol no such thing in THIS household!) should be kept in cool or a freezer.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I like Ian Dunbar's suggestion to use your dog's kibble as treats. That did not work with Buck, as he was not wild about his kibble. However, I have found that when I throw kibble in with my pocket full of cod skin crumbles or bison liver crumbs, he's thinks it's a treat. I would do that with Sulo's kibble and your kidney jerky. You are going to need a mountain of training treats for your GORGEOUS silver puppy.


----------

